# Will ramshorn snails eat fish eggs?



## fishsandwitch (Apr 20, 2008)

CPDs will lay in moss, no way the ramshorns will be able to crawl through that to get eggs. they could eat eggs on the ground though


----------



## Ryzilla (Oct 29, 2005)

snails eat anything that is edible and is stationary. Eggs are certainly yummy and never move.


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks for replies guys! I do check for fish eggs daily and if I find some I will collect them and there is lot of moss in the tank. I also feed snails additional food so I hope if I miss some eggs they won't go for them. I just need to save some before I loose them


----------

